# Clevo P670RS-G hardware



## bcomputerguy (Oct 4, 2016)

I am looking to get a new laptop and I found something that I think is a good laptop for the next 4-5 years at least.

It's a Asian brand called Clevo which is basically the Sager NP8173





I was able to go take a look at it today and I wanted to post the specs here to see. I ran the laptop test on it. The wifi chip inside didn't work out of the box with the 11RC3 live USB.

I couldn't get online but ifconfig did show a device re0 along with lo0.
zzz didn't work, the laptop suspended but pressing the power button the keyboard back came on at 100%, the fans seemed to whirl up to 100% too and the monitor just wasn't coming back to life.

One more thing to note is that this device had the GTX 1060 and not the 1070 which I want to get.

After about 1 minute I force powered the device off.

Anyhow I don't know if this is the correct place to put it but I just wanted to share.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 4, 2016)

Can you easily disable the NVIDIA GPU in the BIOS/UEFI and use the Intel one?


----------



## bcomputerguy (Oct 4, 2016)

tobik said:


> Can you easily disable the NVIDIA GPU in the BIOS/UEFI and use the Intel one?



I didn't try that, it should be possible though because I've tried many other laptops that wouldn't even boot the FreeBSD USB drive. This type of machine is pretty bare bones w/o much bloatware or any crazy settings.

I could go back and try disabling the GPU in the BIOS/UEFI if people really want to see. I even forgot to just run sysctl dev. to see what's available.


----------

